# Shed Hunting



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Look where the animals are(where they bed, eat, ect. )


----------



## huntincrazy (Feb 20, 2009)

hey andrew i went out yesterday with korey nd we found two... both from same deer,, what happen to your phone?


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Look where the animals are(where they bed, eat, ect. )


thats where i look


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

fence lines and oak ridges for some reason I hate when them little tree rats get to them first


----------



## huntincrazy (Feb 20, 2009)

southern slopes are the easiest to see em


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Stay near the trails, and the bedding area.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

*sheds*

I certainly agree with all the things stated above. But also places that cause the deer impact. Where they would jump fences,ditches, etc. Just like us when you jump off something higher ( even slighlty) you feel the bolt that hits you when you hit the ground. It travels up through you feet and legs. Deer when they jump over something (fence fallen tree etc.) feel this to. they have an even shorter distance from there feet to there head and they land on there front legs first.

hope it helped


----------



## ztc92 (Dec 9, 2007)

DrawAim"Click" said:


> I certainly agree with all the things stated above. But also places that cause the deer impact. Where they would jump fences,ditches, etc. Just like us when you jump off something higher ( even slighlty) you feel the bolt that hits you when you hit the ground. It travels up through you feet and legs. Deer when they jump over something (fence fallen tree etc.) feel this to. they have an even shorter distance from there feet to there head and they land on there front legs first.
> 
> hope it helped


This is why fences are a great spot. They have to jump the fence and land on their front legs, which can sometimes jarr the antlers loose. Also if you are willing to do a little work, overhanging branches, or thick brush/brambles that are on main trails and could catch antlers are also good spots, though it can be sometimes be hard to find sheds in all the brush.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

check some tall, grassy fields


----------

